
The Failure: Midwife assisted births outside the hospital more dangerous - DanBC
http://gatehousenews.com/failuretodeliver/#
======
DanBC
Has sound, but not autoplaying and it does warn you.

home birth vs hospital birth has been discussed a bit on HN before. I'm
submitting this US report (which contains graphic distressting description of
birth) because it taught me a lot about the US context.

In the UK midwives are degree educated, trained, and professionally registered
with the NMC.

It's genuinely shocking to me to see the different standards used in the US.

